# [risolto?] Malfunzionamento forum

## djinnZ

Chiedo se è un mio problema o il forum funziona dimm... negli ultimi giorni. Post che si raddoppiano, messaggio di errore "impossibile reperire l'argomento" e problemi nel refresh o nel caricamento delle pagine.

Si prega di rispondere si o no, non limitarsi a scorrere la discussione.

----------

## cloc3

secondo me c'è stata qualche intervento di manutenzione, perché ogni tanto non rispondeva proprio, mentre tutto ilresto di internet andava perfettamente.

edit: porc. ci sono anche malfunzionamenti simili a quelli descritti sopra.

----------

## djinnZ

A quanto sembra la fix non funziona sempre.

SSFSS

----------

## lucapost

secondo me questo forum non funziona già da un po...

bu...sarà che l'epoca dei forum di supporto per le distro è forse finita?

----------

